

Nokia forks Android - manojlds
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/23/nokia-x/

======
chris_wot
Well that's too little too late. Had they done this several _years_ ago, it
might have been groundbreaking.

As it is, now they have _two_ operating systems they need to support and use.
Have they not learned from their earlier mistakes with OS fragmentation?!?

